
Pew Poll: More Support for FBI Than for Apple in Dispute Over Unlocking iPhone - nxzero
http://www.people-press.org/2016/02/22/more-support-for-justice-department-than-for-apple-in-dispute-over-unlocking-iphone/
======
sharemywin
This isn't the type of issue that polls should matter. There's a saying that
democracy is more than "2 wolves and a sheep deciding what's for dinner". This
is a prefect example. Also, I saw where when the details were explained to
people they tended not to support the government position.

~~~
ryandvm
Always a good analogy for pure democracy, but that's not really the problem
here since this is the sheep voting to be dinner.

------
pigpaws
well, we got something wrapped in a flag, now we need it to be carrying a
cross...

